# Python



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

How do you conidition the water before it goes in your tank to remove chlorine if it comes right from the tap?

If you condition it afterwards, wouldn't you have to treat the entire tank and couldnt the chlorine kill the bacteria?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Add conditioner as the water is going in and you'll be fine


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I put the drops in after the tank is filled up. Doesn't appear to hurt my p's. The water changes are important and your fish will thank you for it. They had babies for me!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Add conditioner as the water is going in and you'll be fine
> [snapback]1071553[/snapback]​


I thought the conditioner had to settle in the water for 5 minutes before it removes all chlorine?

And do you mean put it in the tank as the water goes in?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Add conditioner as the water is going in and you'll be fine
> ...


I have never read that on any bottle of conditioner .








squirt or Tsp into your tank as the new water is flowing in from the python.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


cool

thanks harley


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> :nod: squirt or Tsp into your tank as the new water is flowing in from the python.
> [snapback]1071574[/snapback]​


I do that.. I pour Prime at the bottom of the stream to help dilute faster.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

My method is siphoning out whatever amount I want and adding Stress Coat after I stop siphoning. I let it have a go around the tank (about 5 minutes), and then start refilling.

Haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

After your water is drained and your ready to refill just put dechlor in tank before refill. You can add it before or immediately after refilling with water preferably before. The conditioner through a chemical reaction almost instantly de-chlorinates your tank. You only need to replenish the amount of conditioner for the amount of gallons of water you are putting back in. There is large room for error so you can't overdose.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i would add condiitioner to it and put a few drops when you have filled it


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

piranha98 said:


> no i forgot and i dont know juss because i help people out i see ur name on alot of things and more than once and i dont accuse u of spaming
> [snapback]1073454[/snapback]​


what the hell are you trying to say here?


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

dont worry about it i made a mistake wasnt supposed to go thier sorry


----------

